# A question on writing furry music



## Oneiric (Oct 3, 2013)

ihgcfygh,bmfyxhcfgutycghhfyucghfycgh


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 3, 2013)

For the love of god NO. "Furry" music does NOT need to stand out EVER, especially if by "standing out" you mean "terrible and makes furries continue to look like idiots". Using words like that just makes you sound like you're trying too hard to be furry when you really aren't... no furry in their right mind talks like that. (Note I said "in their right mind")

Just make music. No fandom refs, no furfaggery. You do not need to exclaim your furriness to the world. Nobody gives a shit anyways. Just make music.


----------



## Oneiric (Oct 3, 2013)

cxfhgnfxdt6fdtyxfgftfyucgfhygu7ychuicjhjhuogjihuo


----------



## Reckless (Oct 3, 2013)

I can understand why you would want to integrate this into a song (a song about Furries or anything relatively furry for that matter could be pretty unique on it's own), but how do you plan on making it sound...normal? Let's be honest, we're far from that haha. Do you have like a particular line or verse that has furry-related words or themes already in your head? I'd like to hear how exactly you're trying to make your music "furry".

I'm quite curious about this actually. I'm a music producer as well...well on my way at least. I'm one for the dubstep/electronic though, so I can't say much about lyrics. Unless you want to include something like WUBWUBWUBWUB WAH WAH ERRRRR AH AH BEW. I can do that.


----------



## Conker (Oct 3, 2013)

Oneiric said:


> Sorry if I offended you in any way MochiElZorro. I have been listening  to Furry Fm lately and have noticed that some of the musicians on there  use furry references in some of their music.None of it has ever sounded  terrible or made furries look like idiots, in fact most of it is pretty  good in my opinion. Also I used to talk to a large amount of bronies and  have listened to a lot of their music, most of it is like that with  lyrics about the ponies and tons of people love it. They express their bronyness in their music and lots of people care.


I think the difference with brony music is most of it is about established characters from the show and not just fursonas. There are no fixed mascots in the furry fandom as far as I know, so there's really no specific appeal in that case.

And there's a ton of instrumental brony music that has nothing to do with the show other than the author says they were inspired.

For you, or for anyone trying ot make "furry" music, I'd say make music about whatever you want and just use a lot of animal imagery to describe what is going on. Metaphors and the like. Everyone can relate with animals, so it still has appeal to everyone assuming it's actually well put together and thought out, but you can also go "teehee it's furry" if you want.


----------



## Oneiric (Oct 4, 2013)

hhvhyiguvjvguvhjhuiohj hioujn bhuob vn bhubj bkhuon bkhio


----------



## Reckless (Oct 4, 2013)

Oneiric said:


> If you want to talk about it you could add me on xbox if you want


Haha ok I might. Been playing GTA V lately. Good stuff.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> For the love of god NO. "Furry" music does NOT need to stand out EVER, especially if by "standing out" you mean "terrible and makes furries continue to look like idiots". Using words like that just makes you sound like you're trying too hard to be furry when you really aren't... no furry in their right mind talks like that. (Note I said "in their right mind")
> 
> Just make music. No fandom refs, no furfaggery. You do not need to exclaim your furriness to the world. Nobody gives a shit anyways. Just make music.



Not all music has to be serious.

Believe it or not, some music is created solely for...

*COMEDIC EFFECT*

*woab..*​


----------



## Conker (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Not all music has to be serious.
> 
> Believe it or not, some music is created solely for...
> 
> ...


True. Alestorm and Gloryhammer come to mind there.

But I dunno. there might be a difference when it comes to "silly music" and "furry music."


----------



## Reckless (Oct 5, 2013)

Conker said:


> True. Alestorm and Gloryhammer come to mind there.
> 
> But I dunno. there might be a difference when it comes to "silly music" and "furry music."


Just to add to the list: The Lonely Island? Pretty popular, comedy based music.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2013)

Conker said:


> But I dunno. there might be a difference when it comes to "silly music" and "furry music."



My point is that one must keep in mind that music about furries is not inherently serious.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 5, 2013)

Furry is not a genre, it's a lyrical theme.

You could do country music about furries.
You could do gangsta rap about cliques of furries.
You could do goregrind about furries getting brutalized.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 6, 2013)

As obvious as it is...
Write whatever you want to write. It's best not to ask people what things you should write about in my opinion. 
If you want to use furry themes, then go for it!

'Furry music' is such a loose term... I just attribute it to music made by people who openly identify as furry. As Gibby said, it's not a genre.


----------



## Oneiric (Oct 6, 2013)

ghvguvjn hb vhjguivjhjugivcgjhjuygvj gghuovgj huovgjhohgivjhiouvjhhuovgjgyu8guivcjyu80gicjgy8givjhhy80hvicgjhghygicjggy8guvchugc


----------



## Reckless (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, best of luck to you! Make sure to post whatever you come up with if you want to hear what we think of it.


----------



## Oneiric (Oct 6, 2013)

Reckless said:


> Well, best of luck to you! Make sure to post whatever you come up with if you want to hear what we think of it.


Thanks, I will try


----------



## Jags (Oct 6, 2013)

Just call a song 'Yiff Me Tenderly' - the rest won't matter. 

Though on a serious note, trying too hard to put a certain phrase into a lyric or working a song around a few words can make it sound disjointed. It might work, sure, but it's better writing a song that sounds good than one specifically cos it uses a certain word or phrase in the chorus.


----------



## Python Blue (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe it's that I'm not as active in the furry (or rather, scalie) community as others, but to me, the only qualification for whether music is furry music is if the composer or performer is a furry. I've seen a bit of a range on FurAffinity, from folk to industrial, from original character themes to cover songs, and there's really no way to group all of that together without using extremely broad terms like "music".


----------



## arctobear (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm with most of the others.  Just write what's in your heart, but I wouldn't try too hard to force furry slang into your songs unless you're going for comedy.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 17, 2013)

Do not try to make "furry music", or "brony music", or any kind of music except good music.


----------



## Conker (Oct 17, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> Do not try to make "furry music", or "brony music", or any kind of music except good music.


Some of the brony music that's actually about characters is good. Won't say all, but I've got a small playlist. 

But the MLP fandom is super specific, so you can actually write about a character and get away with it, whereas the furry fandom is built up of a sea of fursonas that no one gives a fuck about.

So I agree with your sentiment, even if I don't agree with the wording


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 18, 2013)

Conker said:


> But the MLP fandom is super specific, so you can actually write about a character and get away with it


Doing a song about a certain character also puts constraints on you because you will have to have a certain mood, feel, ect. in the song in order for it to work. Writing songs under constraints really helps bring out your best, and different constraints will test certain abilities.

So yeah, brony music is very good.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Doing a song about a certain character also puts constraints on you because you will have to have a certain mood, feel, ect. in the song in order for it to work. Writing songs under constraints really helps bring out your best, and different constraints will test certain abilities.
> 
> So yeah, brony music is very good.



Ha ha. :- )


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 18, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Ha ha.


So like, did you have something to add, or...?


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

Conker said:


> Some of the brony music that's actually about characters is good. Won't say all, but I've got a small playlist.
> 
> But the MLP fandom is super specific, so you can actually write about a character and get away with it, whereas the furry fandom is built up of a sea of fursonas that no one gives a fuck about.
> 
> So I agree with your sentiment, even if I don't agree with the wording



Then allow me to word it differently.

Good music is good music because it is good music, not because it is clique music.


----------

